
Palantir Weighs Giant Public Offering - Doches
https://www.wsj.com/articles/secretive-data-company-palantir-weighs-giant-public-offering-1539864003
======
sholladay
Secretive maybe, but Palantir is pretty well known as the maker of TSLint, the
equivalent of ESLint for TypeScript. They have been accused of some shady
things on their issue tracker by jamiebuilds (James Kyle).

------
prepend
Why is Palantir considered a data company? Do they sell data? Or provide
access?

My understanding is that they are a software company. Software that links
together data and makes privacy concerns more relevant.

But if Palantir is a data company, then so is Oracle, SAS, etc.

~~~
manfredo
At least when I worked there, Palantir would have been best described as a
data visualization and integration company. The TL;DR: of what they do if they
take in data from multiple crufty government [1] databases and put them in a
format that makes it easier to analyze and and make correlations between
things that would have otherwise been strewn about disparate government
records. They also build a desktop client to view this data. That's what
Palantir Gotham is. I don't really know what Palantir Metropolis is,
apparently it's supposed to more about visualizing quantitative data.

[1] I think they also offer these services to private companies now.

~~~
prepend
That’s my experience as well. But then is continuum.io a data company as well?

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/0bfcj](http://archive.is/0bfcj)

------
radiantswirl
DONT DO IT ALEXXXXX

------
noddy1w
Peter thiel, libertarian who also runs a govt surveillance outfit? What a POS

~~~
radiantswirl
How is that in any way contradictory bro. Thiel is a boss

